# CD stuck in Mac OSX Laptop



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone know how I can eject - won't come out with COMMAND E or by physically putting the CD in the trash.....rainbow circle thing just keeps on going round and can't even FORCE QUIT...have to take the battery out to restart the computer
Is there a way to hold down a KEY when opening to forcibly eject a disk?
Thks:sayyes:


----------



## palmeira (Jul 4, 2005)

The simplest method is to use Disk Utility (Applications/Utility) - select the volume you want to unmount and click eject.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

here is some info from apple: "If the drive does not eject discs, press the F12 key or, on original PowerBook G4 computers, the manual eject button located on the side of the slot. Holding down the trackpad button during startup should also eject a disc." if that doesn't work, you could try this.


----------

